# NewWater Ibis w/ Yamaha VMAX 225 TRP - always kept in boat barn



## pjh1975 (Aug 10, 2018)

2011 NewWater Ibis 
2014 Yamaha 225 4 Stroke VMAX w/ TRP - low hours
Lamivent
Tournament Console w/ Live Well
MinnKota Riptide Trolling motor
Blade Power Pole
Lenco trim tabs
Newwater jack plate
Transom live well
Huge storage box in deck - w/ Rod Storage
Anchor locker forward
Casting platform over engine
Casting platform forward - w/ LED Light Bar
2 new Yeti 65 coolers (one w/ seat cushion)
Push pole
Trailer included - new tires






Yachts for Sale in the Gulf Coast of Texas - Fox Yacht Sales


Fox Yacht Sales offers yachts for sale in the Gulf Coast of Texas. We are your team, whether you want to buy a yacht or sell your yacht.




www.foxyachtsales.com





Located in Port Aransas - $64,500


----------

